# The Alex BF Dripper



## Rob Fisher (29/9/15)

I spotted this bottom fed dripper before I went on my trip and managed to get serial number 2 of the quality small dripper from Romania! I have played with so many of the bigger drippers and still prefer the Cyclone, Divo and Hornet style BF drippers...

I haven't set this up yet but will do in a day or so when my body syncs with SA time...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (29/9/15)

The name says it all...pure class

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## hands (29/9/15)

Alex said:


> The name says it all...pure class


 it was made just for you 

i don't see holes in the posts for wire is that correct @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/15)

hands said:


> it was made just for you
> 
> i don't see holes in the posts for wire is that correct @Rob Fisher



Yip Wrap around unfortunately.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (29/9/15)

@Alex , why you make posts without holes?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Marvellous @Rob Fisher 
Pure class @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------

